# Make Love In The Rain



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I just bought some eco-friendly condoms and I'm hoping to use them to make love in the rain. It's been a dream of mine for a while and now I'm making it my goal.


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

I think it's a wonderful idea. Best of luck.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Blanck said:


> I think it's a wonderful idea. Best of luck.


Thank you  there's a girl on my block that's rather promiscuous and there's a road behind the one I live on that doesn't have much traffic. I'm hoping it'll rain soon so I can go on that road and accomplish my goal before any cars come. I'll bring water-proof candles to set the mood.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Houston? Ya you might have to wait awhile.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Best of luck to you good sir.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Look out for drowning worms.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Daft said:


> Look out for drowning worms.


It's okay, he said he's wearing a condom.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Frunktubulus said:


> It's okay, he said he's wearing a condom.


I'd be more worried about the rear entrance...


----------



## Pharaoh (Mar 9, 2012)

lol i prefer the snow


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Try doing it during a hail storm


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Make sure the condom is not expired...


...when you finally got the chance to use it


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

this whole thread...:haha


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

JUst be sure to refuse her politely if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread has all the makings of a Prince song.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

burrr....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, good luck. Make sure there is another person involved or it might get kind of weird.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Lmatic3030 said:


> This thread has all the makings of a Prince song.


:clap it's true


----------



## akeanureevess (Apr 15, 2011)

i feel like this is a thread where i can say silly words...

boobs, weiner, bob dole


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

*sigh* It's not "making love" if you're not in love, if it's just someone to ****.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BobbyByThePound said:


> I just bought some eco-friendly condoms and I'm hoping to use them to make love in the rain. It's been a dream of mine for a while and now I'm making it my goal.


Aren't you still in a drought?



BobbyByThePound said:


> Thank you  there's a girl on my block that's rather promiscuous and there's a road behind the one I live on that doesn't have much traffic. I'm hoping it'll rain soon so I can go on that road and accomplish my goal before any cars come. I'll bring water-proof candles to set the mood.


Hmmmm.....mud.



Daft said:


> Look out for drowning worms.


....or acid rain.



jim11 said:


> Make sure the condom is not expired...
> 
> ...when you finally got the chance to use it


Check the date......check for holes, or your a Maury panelist in the making.



Revenwyn said:


> *sigh* It's not "making love" if you're not in love, if it's just someone to ****.


The idea probably came from a pornographic movie. What he doesn't know is the actors caught pneumonia.....and syphilis.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh well you know what they say about rain, it's wet...


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

well least it isn't in a swimming pool...no flapping around like a fish


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

JudgeDreddlikescookies said:


> well least it isn't in a swimming pool...no flapping around like a fish


Like the scene in the movie, "Showgirls"-


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Well, good luck. Make sure there is another person involved or it might get kind of weird.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh, I totally misread your thread. I thought you wrote: "Make Love To The Rain." I was like "Interpretive dance? *click*" And then you started talking about condoms and I thought. "That's ridiculous, Bobby! You can't have intercourse with rain!" I got a nice image of you standing out in the middle of a field during a thunderstorm, thrusting majestically in the air while wearing nothing but a condom. Then I reread your thread and it made a lot more sense.

Actually that sounds pretty hot. I'd like to try that someday. But first I have to get over my fear of having sex in public. And before that, I have to get over my fear of having sex......And before that, I have to get over my fear of talking to men...


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> *sigh* It's not "making love" if you're not in love, if it's just someone to ****.


****ing, making love -- I want it ALL -- and in the rain too! 
----- get dirty and clean all at the same time :um



MsDaisy said:


>


throw backkkkkkkk

wow, forgot about this song.


----------



## chillLifter (Apr 2, 2012)

git er done!


----------



## Grimnir (Jun 10, 2012)

Go get em tiger.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

the song Blame it On The Rain comes to mind, by Milli Vanilli. 

well, if it doesn't rain, maybe the shower can be a nice alternative?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

rgrwng said:


> the song *Blame it On The Rain* comes to mind, by Milli Vanilli.
> 
> well, if it doesn't rain, maybe the shower can be a nice alternative?


That's what he'll do if he's caught having sex in public


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

akeanureevess said:


> i feel like this is a thread where i can say silly words...
> 
> boobs, weiner, bob dole


Bob Dole don't like this.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Ohhhhhhh, I totally misread your thread. I thought you wrote: "Make Love To The Rain." I was like "Interpretive dance? *click*" And then you started talking about condoms and I thought. "That's ridiculous, Bobby! You can't have intercourse with rain!" I got a nice image of you standing out in the middle of a field during a thunderstorm, thrusting majestically in the air while wearing nothing but a condom. Then I reread your thread and it made a lot more sense.
> 
> Actually that sounds pretty hot. I'd like to try that someday. But first I have to get over my fear of having sex in public. And before that, I have to get over my fear of having sex......And before that, I have to get over my fear of talking to men...


lol that's quite some image of me.


----------



## crispy21 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ive bought condoms before, obv they expired with the lack of use


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

You are aware that there is a perfect song to accompany your wet rendezvous with the promiscious girl, right?


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

What a great idea!! Now I want to do it


----------

